# Towing With Overdrive Lockout



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just towed my new 26rks down to fl from nj last week. Weather is great here in Daytona, 77 today. On my way south my 02 Dakota kept shifting from OD to 3rd gear, and back. I couldn't tow over 60 in OD. I kept it at 55 to 60 most of the time. I was considering engaging the OD lockout. When I am in OD lockout, my tac stays at about 2500rpms, while as in OD its about 1500 to 1800, at 58 to 60mph. Is there any problem with towing with the OD lockout engaged all the time? It would probably be less wear and tare on my trans at a constant speed w/o shifting so much? I looked at a new 06 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, 4x4 crew cab, with a 6000 V8, GVWat 9200 lbs., this morning at a local dealer here in Dayton Beach . What a sweet truck. I am at my max towing the 26rks with the 02 Dakota, and am not comfortable with how it tows. No problem on the flats of fl, but not sure how it will do in very high mts. The dealer wants 20k, plus my Dakota out the door? Any coments would be greatly appreciated.
rabbit 25 glad to be south of nj now. sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When I am on "local" roads, or in hilly conditions, I keep my Avalanche in 3 as opposed to OD. The mileage doesn't really suffer that much, and the tranny stay's alot cooler.

I would say go for it, and tow in 3rd.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have only towed once in over drive
And happened to look at the tran temp and it was really high.
As soon I saw it I shifted it back 4th gear and the temp went back to normal
So for now on I keep it out of OD

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

On flat level freeway I set my OD on and turn on the tow/haul mode and it sits fine... but if i start getting into any type of hills I keep the tow/haul on and drop it into 3rd ... keeps the trans running allot cooler...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't even chance it....

I tow with OD off.

Even going downhill, the tranny helps with the braking.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> The dealer wants 20k, plus my Dakota out the door? Any coments would be greatly appreciated.
> rabbit 25
> [snapback]74449[/snapback]​


That deal sounds like the plan. And you wouldn't have to tow back to NJ with the Dakota.









Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rabbit,

Towing is exactly the reason you have an overdrive lockout. I would definitely use it whenever the trailer is in tow.

As far as the new rig is concerned, I would imagine a step up from the Dakota would be wise indeed. I would also recommend taking a look at the Titan before you make a move.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Rabbit25,

I tow a 21RS with a Durango (Dakota with rear seats!) and I agree with PDX_Doug that you should NOT tow in overdrive. Your trans will not take the shifting and heat!
Use the button on the selector to lock it out.
You are at the max with the Dakota, even with the 5.9 engine and 3.92 gears.
I would not tow any Outback bigger than a 21RS with a Dakota/Durango.

Just my experience of three years and over 15,000 miles towing the 21RS with the Durango.
The new truck sounds like a deal!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The shifting in and out of overdrive that you are talking about is called "hunting". It will cause your transmission to over heat and self destruct. Lock out overdrive and it will save your transmission and your wallet.

The GM's automatic transmissions' tow/haul mode will help to get rid of the hunting in and out of overdrive...I do tow in overdrive on flat land but keep an eye on the transmission temp....once I get in the mountains NO overdrive.

Also I am going to add another transmission oil cooler this winter, not that the transmission gets that hot, just want to keep it a little cooler.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had the same hunting problem with my Chevy Tahoe. I fixed it by trading for a Nissan Titan! Gotta love that extra gear!

I lock out OD too while towing. We have a TOW/HAUL mode too...and use it.


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> rabbit,
> 
> Towing is exactly the reason you have an overdrive lockout. I would definitely use it whenever the trailer is in tow.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info Doug, I think I may just go over to the Nissan dealer today and look at the Titan. Can you give me any tips as to what rear, trans, engine or anything else I should be looking for/ i'm not familar with this vehicle at all. I know about Ford, Dodge and Chevy's? any info would be great. thanks
Pete


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

You don't have the drivetrain choices that are common with the Big Three. One engine, one transmission, etc.

You do for sure want the 'Big Tow' package. It substantially increases your tow rating and adds several nice features (Trans. temp. gauge, tow mirrors, etc.

I would also go for the offroad package. I avoided it, because I didn't want the harsher ride, but the offroad package has 17" wheels vs. the standard 18"ers. The main reason for this it that the 18" tires are virtually impossible to find, and when you do, you have no choice of styles, etc. With the 17's, you have many more options. I ended up buying a set of 17" OEM alloys on Titan-Talk, and will switch to them when it is time for new rubber.

Happy Shopping!
Doug


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> I looked at a new 06 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, 4x4 crew cab, with a 6000 V8, GVWat 9200 lbs., this morning at a local dealer here in Dayton Beach . What a sweet truck.


We just bought our Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab 4WD and absolutely love it! To repeat what someone said earlier "you can never have too much truck" for peace of mind and safety. The best advice I can offer is take your time, check out all of your options, don't settle, and shop your best deal. Patience can save you money and disappointment in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I posted the other day about the same exact thing. With my Chevy 1500 I have 1,2,3 and over drive. I thought that mine just did not have the feature of regular drive until my mechanic said use 3rd. My tranny temp stays about the same either way but when I am on flat level ground going around 45-50 it will do the reving back and forth. I also had a hard time with hills until last weekend when I used 3 the whole time.

It was like night and day, all of a sudden I was able to run 65-70 on a regular basis. This summer I am going to get an addon tranny cooler just to be on the safe side. On some trucks the drive and overdrive have a button to switch. Just turn that overdrive off and enjoy the new found power.


----------

